# Aquascape HELP!



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am so not an interior designer. I'd like to put some nice, natural looking plastic plants in here, but I don't know what would be good for this tank. 

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=14698&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=14699&size=1 border=0></a>

This my 29 gal. freshwater tropical. It contains one opaline gourami, one very large pleco (sticking to the glass next to his wooden log), three Yo-Yo loaches, and a small, miscellaneous group of guppies. 

How would you set this up? Should the plastic rock formation in the center be the focal piece? Should they be moved off to one side? 

Also, that pleco is like a bulldozer. Should I even bother with plastic/silk plants? Or is there a way to keep him from knocking them over? 

Any suggestions from aquascapers is appreciated here. 

P.S. I'm aware this is too small a tank for a large pleco. He's a rescue and there are some special circumstances around him. He will hopefully be able to have a large enough tank by the end of this year that will be comfortable for him.


----------



## CichlidChic (Jul 29, 2012)

Aquascape, 

I would first suggest more gravel. You are going to have a hard time "planting" the plastic plants without gravel to keep it weighted down. Otherwise, the plants will be floating to the top. 

Looks like a good start though!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree that more gravel is needed. There are many types of fake plants, some have a "dish" or cavity to hold gravel that will hold your plant. There are also fake plants with "rock like"bases that already wiegh enough to keep them from floating. Your plec will love pushing any or all around.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree with the above posters... Lots more gravel, to be sure. As for arranging, if it were me, and I was wanting to go with non-live plants, I would buy several natural looking silk and or plastic plants of various heights, textures and colors... Some anubias or ludwigia type tall ones that would reach the water line down to some small short bushy types. Oh, and definitely a background. Either simple plants or black would be the way I would go, but that's just me. Also, your pleco would probably appreciate some sort of tunnel, cave or crevice to hang out in, so I would look for something that would enable me to provide that. Maybe even another piece of driftwood to prop against the one you have or against one of the rock formations. I like the positioning of your rock formations except that I would move the one on the left a little further left, and the one to the right a little further forward. Next I would arrange the wood or cave wherever it seems to "fit". Then I would place the tallest plants in two groups behind the rocks near the back wall, making the grouping on the left a little fuller than the one on the right. Next, I would place the mid sized plants in front of those two groupings and between the two rock formations, trying to use a different color and texture than the nearby plants. Lastly, I would place a few foreground plants here and there in nooks and crannies, leaving a bit of open gravel in the middle front for a bit of negative space. Of course, this is all a matter of personal taste, and can be adapted to suit any number of tastes, but it seemed that you wanted specific ideas on placement, so I thought I would oblige.


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

By the way... I love the little bit of java fern on your rock and I would probably tuck a few more in here and there if you have more available to you.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice. We're off today to get more gravel and stuff and I'll see about getting plants and things later this week. 

The loaches LOVE that java fern! They spent a good portion of their time perched on top of it. *L*


----------



## Jamjumba (Aug 6, 2012)

hi long tail i used to be like this but alot worst i had pink gravel too many plastic neon plants but nnow im a great aquascaper im going to put a pic of my tank on here later on but first choose a Biotope (Amazon river, OVerflowed blackwater forest, Vast flowing river bed, Asia's peaceful lakes ,etc) Then try to simulate it Have at least a inch of gravel and have it slanted from a sideveiw like this / lower at the front higher in the back your tank looks very empty you should have chosen a better group of fish your tank is kinda over stocked but i would add some serpae tetra for a nice red look in your tank idk how big a 29g tank is but you should have a rock or peice of wood that should be large to draw some attention to that area and add some smaller rocks or plants around it uhh thats all i can say.i love fish and im a "awesome aquasscaper" im told by friends and family and ill be putting a pic of my tank its fairly new so srry for the lack of fish there are 5 Head and tail light tetra and 4 bronze corydoras


----------

